# POLICE EXAM MAY 19th 2007



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Police Officer
Open Competitive Entry Level Examination
Municipal Service and Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA)*

Exam Date: May 19, 2007
Exam/announcement poster 
Apply On-line​


----------



## redemption05 (Nov 11, 2005)

What are your thoughts on whether or not the 2007 Police Exam will use the "band scoring system" just as the Fire Exam did?


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

75 bucks! Ouch, thank god im already on!


----------



## RookiePO (Jul 16, 2006)

*Any advice on how to get prepare for this exam?*


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

RookiePO said:


> *Any advice on how to get prepare for this exam?*


There are seminars given for the test. Pat Rogers gives a good one. There are practive tests online too, but honestly, if your a good test taker you will do fine without any preparation other then a good night sleep and good breakfast in the morning.


----------



## DJ_USMC_50 (Sep 18, 2005)

HPD104,

Do you have the link practive tests online. I am in NC and wont be able to attend the classes. I am not the best test taker and the few extra points I get for studying will really help.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

Maybe someone can help me out. A friend of mine is looking into becoming a cop but isn't a citizen yet but does have his green card (resident alien) I looked at the on-line application and couldn't find out whether or not someone with a green card is eligible for the test. Does anyone out there know? Also, does anyone know of any communities that are looking for Portuguese speaking officers? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

kokid said:


> Maybe someone can help me out. A friend of mine is looking into becoming a cop but isn't a citizen yet but does have his green card (resident alien) I looked at the on-line application and couldn't find out whether or not someone with a green card is eligible for the test. Does anyone out there know? Also, does anyone know of any communities that are looking for Portuguese speaking officers? Thanks in advance


We had a guy on my department that took the test but was bypassed the first time around because he didn't get his citizenship by the time we hired. He eventually got hired on the next go round after obtaining citizenship.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

I believe you have to be a citizen before you are hired but you don't have to be a citizen to take the test. Call the Mass Human Resources Division to be sure.

New Bedford, Fall River and Framingham have large Portugese and Brazilian populations so Fluency in Pourtugese would be a plus but I think all three have residency preference. 
( the spell check is not working)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Career*

Hey Fellas,

I am looking to completely change careers within the next year, I have a degree in Physical Education and Recreation. I didnt realize I wanted to be in the field of Law Enforcement until a few years after I graduated college. Any advice on where to begin?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

I am not being a wise guy, but I would begin by signing up to take the test in May.

War time Veterans and residents recieve certain prefernce along with others ( see the announcement from the Mass Human Resources) If you are a vet, score high on the test 95-100 and live in municipality that is putting on a class you have a shot. About 4 months after the test comes out a list is established and you will recieve your number on the list of the 3 Cities/Towns you selected to have your scores sent to. If you live in a City/Town that gives residential preference put that down as your number 1 choice. I have no advice on what to put down as 2 and 3. Your score is also sent to the MBTA Police. The State Police has their own test. Towns that do not hire from the Civil Service test usually have their own test and application processes. I have seen help wanted ads announcing the test or an invatation for peole who have graduated from the Municipal Academy to apply.

I have no idea how many cops are hired each year. Massachusetts is very competitive 
and with the Gulf War veterans taking the test it is even more so. 

Not everyone who is high on the list gets hired. Some people change their minds, don't pass the background or the physical or in a few cases take a better offer.

Many peole from Mass who really want the job relocate to states like Florida, Georgia, California etc. Some people takes jobs at Colleges and other agencies like the Dept of Public Health Police etc.. but for the most part those agencies are small and the pay is on the lower end.

If you are under 37, I would explore law enforcement jobs with Federal Agencies like the Secret Service, DEA, FBI, Capital Police, Border Patrol etc.. That would most likely require relocation. 

A degree in Criminal Justice is not necesaary. 

Good luck.


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

Did they change the exam style from the last exam?. It says on the exam announcement that it will be three subtests: the Written Ability Test (WAT), the Life Experience Survey (LES), and the Work Styles Questionnaire (WSQ). Just curious if anyone knows about this.


----------



## batedog (Jul 31, 2006)

Another thing is that you could be #1 on the list for the two years the test is valid, but if the town is not hiring than you are no different than the guy on the bottom of the list. Many towns are to broke to hire.


----------



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

HPD22 said:


> Did they change the exam style from the last exam?. It says on the exam announcement that it will be three subtests: the Written Ability Test (WAT), the Life Experience Survey (LES), and the Work Styles Questionnaire (WSQ). Just curious if anyone knows about this.


Yes, I know first hand about it. I took the last FF test and it was the same format. I thought the exam first 100 Q was ok, but then there was about 275 that were like a mental eval. and there was alot of fustration on this part of the test, you walked out of there not knowing what the hell just happened. I thougth I failed, but got in the 90's go figure!

The scoring is also different, it's banded scoring. You never know your exact score, your lumped together with others say you scored between 92-96 you would be in band 8 with others with those scores. I got my results from the FF test and I am 19th on the list tied with 29 others, band score of 8.

This link might explain it a little better.
http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/firefighter/ltr_ff2006_marks.doc


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

masscopguy said:


> I believe you have to be a citizen before you are hired but you don't have to be a citizen to take the test. Call the Mass Human Resources Division to be sure.
> 
> New Bedford, Fall River and Framingham have large Portugese and *Brazilian* populations so Fluency in Pourtugese would be a plus but I think all three have residency preference.
> ( the spell check is not working)


Someone needs to let those Brazilian's know that before taking that test it's helpful to get a valid license and ditch the fake republico de international license.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Amen Laxball, don't even get me started on that issue. To those who are taking the next Civil Service exam, here is some advise, don't put all your eggs in one basket, look out of state and at non civil service agencies. Sponsor yourself to the academy if you can manage (good luck with that, but its still possible despite what people say). I predict that with this upcoming test you will have better chance of getting a job working for Christ than getting hired on a civil service agency. All the vets that will be taking the test will also be taking the jobs too, is it fair, not my place to say but that is whats gonna happen. I was gonna pass the 05 exam and take the 07, but I took the 05 anyway and my lucky ass has two cards. So for those of you that did not take it commence kicking yourself in the preverbial arses. I hate to sound negative but I think most would agree on the level of added competition in the upcoming exam. GOOD LUCK!


----------

